# best ich treatment for lemon tetra



## ltshears (Feb 9, 2011)

ok, so i set up a 10 gallon quarantine tank , and this is my first time using one, i normally just put the fish straight in my tank.. i just purchased a 55 gallon that i need to stock , i will moving some of my fish from my 29 to the 55 first.. Anyways, 2 days ago i went and bought 4 lemon tetras to start the quarantine process to get them ready to go into my 55.. I wake up this morning and feed the 4 lemon tetras and i notice one of them now has one lone white spot on his side, i am assuming it is ich.. So my question is, what is the best way to treat these tetras? Salt or medicine? i am slowing raising the temp right now.. it is only one of the tetras so far that has this and there no other fish in this tank.. normally i would treat with medicine, but i am not sure if these fish are sensitive to medication... any help would be appreciated. The fish is acting normal and eating fine... thanks


----------



## ltshears (Feb 9, 2011)

omg, i was wrong. it does not have ich the spot i thought was ich must have been and egg because it is gone now and i just witnessed 2 of them spawning... OMG.. i just saw them mate and lay eggs on a fake plant in my quantine tank.. this is so cool, i have never seen egg laying fish do this before.. i am so excited.. i am sure they will probably not survive, but it is so cool..


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

congrats on the babies


----------

